# Lynnhaven inlet



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

anyone know whats going on in Lynnhaven Inlet...anything biting yet?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have the answer but I would like to know this as well. I really want to get back in there and catch some reds on the fly this year of get into some stripers.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

any word yet??? someone has to know something...lol...guess ill just have to load up and go get a report my self


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

flatties being caught there now. Put in the time and you just may grab a keeper of two


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

jason,
Gulp bait of choice?
Thinking about making the trip down from Richmond on Friday.
thx
nw


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Swim baits in the 5" range and top water lures were working the other night. Try different colors and keep em on their toes


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fished a few spots in Lynnhaven this morning. Caught 3 short flounder and one blue on minnows on a bare 3/0 Kahle. Nothing hit the Gulps. Water was murky so the bite was not right.


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Fished last Saturday and caught 6 flatties but only 1 keeper using Spro with white gulp swimming mullet.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I going to try to get out there tomorrow night about 6-7pm. I get off work at 6 by odu. Anyone want to join?


----------



## bakedsuccess (May 11, 2011)

I'm new to Lynnhaven fishing, but I'm getting the hang of it. Was out at sunset by shore drive and was netting spot and getting hits down by the delta in the shallows. But wasn't seeing any flounder by the bridge. Hope this helps.


----------

